# Rally Ii Wheels



## goat670 (Aug 10, 2008)

1967 Gto. If Using 15" Wheels In The Back And 14" Wheels In The Front. What Would Be The Largest Tire For Both? I Used To Have L60's In The Rear Back In The Day And If I Recall Some Rub With Load.
Could I Use The 2456014's I Have In The Rear Onto The Front?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The 245's in the front may rub on full turn but you will notice them grabbing all the lines in the road and wandering/pulling more than a narrow tire. An L60 on a stock wheel shouldn't have rubbed. Most were mounted on aftermarket wheels with more "dish" and would rub on the lip. People have up to 295's on the rear with the proper back spacing to center them.


----------



## goat670 (Aug 10, 2008)

*295"s ?*



Too Many Projects said:


> The 245's in the front may rub on full turn but you will notice them grabbing all the lines in the road and wandering/pulling more than a narrow tire. An L60 on a stock wheel shouldn't have rubbed. Most were mounted on aftermarket wheels with more "dish" and would rub on the lip. People have up to 295's on the rear with the proper back spacing to center them.


Hi
Thank for the response, I was wondering with the rally 2's I can go 295's in a 60 series? I was looking for a raked look. but noto cheezy


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The Rally II's only come 7" wide and a 295 will have a severe bulge in the sidewall on a wheel that narrow. A 255 fits nicely and a 275 is a bit of a stretch but will work.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

goat670 said:


> Hi
> Thank for the response, I was wondering with the rally 2's I can go 295's in a 60 series? I was looking for a raked look. but noto cheezy


For 295's 50 or 60 series you will need at least an 8" up to 10" wide wheel for the rears. The front 245's should be mounted on at least a 7" up to 8.5" wheel.

You can find 10" Rally II's with a 4", 4.25", 4.5" or 5" backspace at Wheel Vintiques, the front 14" wheels with 245 60R14 will be 25.6" tall, for a taller tire on the rear go with a 275 60R15 which will be 28" tall.


----------

